# Best Skidsteer for hauling big logs and brush



## John464 (Oct 25, 2006)

I would like something that goes through a backyard gate and does not damage turf. I would also like something that can lift high enough to stack a high load in 4x4 F450's without having to get up in the truck and stack them up manually. Can these things lift high or only to the floor of the dump body?

Would like to start researching the best skid steer machine and figure you guys could help me. Not sure if I should buy new or used, either.


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, you have high hopes I must say!!! I woud look at a Kanga Dingo the new Ditch Witch line the powerhouse etc.. You will need a grapple of some sort to do what you want. I recomend you look at the ride on types for what you want to do. Some will recomend the articulating typ, others the skid type, they both have their merits and draw backs. The ride on give you better vision and manurvability for tight acess.
This should give you a starting point, and others will follow with more I know!
Andy


----------



## John464 (Oct 25, 2006)

thank you for the suggestions

I know I probably have high hopes, but maybe there is a chance that one of these machines lift high enough. I dont see the point in buying one if all it is doing is saving my guys the hump work from hauling logs from a backyard where I cant pull a truck to. I want it to load the truck with a rocking load. 

what I am lookiong for is a grapple boom without the grapple truck...just something with a big grapple on rubber tracks or turf friendly tires..skid steer size...that would be great!


----------



## John464 (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.nmc-wollard.com/specsheets/swinger_2000ind.pdf

this dumps at 8ft high which isnt bad, has turf friendly tires, but is 50"+ wide which is a bit too wid for those backard jobs.


----------



## a_lopa (Oct 26, 2006)

Ramrod or a bloke from wales will set you up with the BEST skid steer mini EVER built,it will cut the tyees down haul brush chip it and do the invoice.

disclaimer:i dont really know, havnt used machines,im biased as i want an easy$$$$


----------



## jazak (Oct 26, 2006)

Alright, NO skidsteer or ANY articulated loader/tractor will lift logs into the back of any truck unless its a flatbed without having to dump them onto the bed. What you need is a logtruck or crane truck (which they don't need to be big) I have seen both of these trucks used go for prices of a NEW skidsteer or loader. What would be best for you right now if you have around $50,000 or can get that amount from the bank then you can pickup a usedskidsteer and used knuckle/crane truck. If you don't mind if you just drop the logs into the truck then you can just get a skidsteer. A kanga or toro dingo or any other min skidsteer does not have the lift reach or capacity for the type of work we do when it comes to loading a full size dump truck.


----------



## John464 (Oct 26, 2006)

jazak said:


> Alright, NO skidsteer or ANY articulated loader/tractor will lift logs into the back of any truck unless its a flatbed without having to dump them onto the bed. What you need is a logtruck or crane truck (which they don't need to be big) I have seen both of these trucks used go for prices of a NEW skidsteer or loader. What would be best for you right now if you have around $50,000 or can get that amount from the bank then you can pickup a usedskidsteer and used knuckle/crane truck. If you don't mind if you just drop the logs into the truck then you can just get a skidsteer. A kanga or toro dingo or any other min skidsteer does not have the lift reach or capacity for the type of work we do when it comes to loading a full size dump truck.




someone needs to make one that lifts higher. why dont they? Is it because they will tip?

I dont really need another truck as I have more than enough hauling capacity. I just would like something that would allow us to pick up 8-10ft sections of big wood.

If the skidsteer only can stack a lower layer of logs, that means you have to cut the other pieces up to lift them manually in the truck to get a full load. I realize most just place the heavier trunk section on the bottom and then hand arrange the smaler stuff on top. However, when you have a dozen or so big trees on the ground that need to be hauled away and no access for a log truck you just hope for a more productive way.

Yes a skidsteer would help us, but only with a portion of our load, the bottom layer. Which wouldnt be much faster than our crews now.


----------



## jazak (Oct 27, 2006)

It wouldn't even be able to do the lower level. You can NOT lay the wood down lightly and evenly with a skidsteer on a dump truck. You have to drop it onto the dump bed and hope it lays right. Most guys I know will just by a 100' crane since a good used one is the price of a new skid and works ALOT better.


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 27, 2006)

Im workin over a garden tractor(craftsman rider)to turn it into a skidder style.Im gonna put a boat davit on the back and try to just drag stuff out the back.It will fit thru the gate and should have enuff power to pull quite alot.Its still got bugs but rite now its down with some starter issues.


What about this for backyard the a Bobcat A300 for loading?












Heres the site for it:http://www.futureforestry.com/forestry/products/jr/jr.html

The A300 will Lift high enuff to load a semi,so you can place logs in a 450 provided the sides arent way high.


----------



## John464 (Oct 27, 2006)

jazak said:


> It wouldn't even be able to do the lower level. You can NOT lay the wood down lightly and evenly with a skidsteer on a dump truck. You have to drop it onto the dump bed and hope it lays right. Most guys I know will just by a 100' crane since a good used one is the price of a new skid and works ALOT better.



where can I get a good used crane locally?


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 27, 2006)

L2: The problem you will run ito with the ridding mower is lack of weight, it will constantly try to flip over without adding substantial weight, then you will loose pulling power due to the added weight, then you add more power and start all over again. I have tried it, and learned a lot from he lawn and garden tractor pullers, start with something like an old cub cadet with a heavy fram under it, weld or build a spool to lock up the rear axel open up the motor and get a bigger carb.. Just m experiance. The log lift behind the lawn mower might work better.
Andy


----------



## jazak (Oct 28, 2006)

John464,

I know a couple guys out of state that have some nice lightly used crane trucks. Let me know if you want their phone numbers. 

In NY;
1999 International 4700 210HP Turbo, 73' 15 Ton Giuffre Bros. Terex crane with 40' JIB, 45,000 miles, $60,000 Phone # 716-447-1688

In NJ;
1998 Manitex 17ton crane, 18' wood deck, & 40'JIB
$65,000
I don't know what truck its on but call them @ (973)589-4100

In PA;
IH Model 4700, 444E 210HP Diesel, 6 Spd Man., 15 Ton Crane, 23000 Miles $50,000 PHONE# (800)424-7625

I know of a bunch more so if these don't work let me know. To bad you didn't post a couple months ago because my buddy just sold his 2000 International pretty cheap and bought a bigger one.


----------



## Xtra (Nov 3, 2006)

No skid steer will be turf friendly. Due to the way they perform their turns.

For a machine to fit thru a gate it would be too small and light to lift over the side of a truck.

I run a New Holland tractor with a grapple bucket. The tractor is equipped with super steer & sensi track (the front axle swigs out for tighter turns and disengages the 4x4)
http://www.newholland.com/h4/produc...7003&series=000005154711&feature=000005156311

I can load over the 50" side walls on my dump bodies.

Those swingers are pretty heavy and will leave ruts in soft soil.


----------



## elmnut (Nov 4, 2006)

ASV posi-trac, flat tracks, implemax grapple or beaver squeezer grapple. For tight spots a toro dingo or thomas mini-skid with a branch manager grapple. Load from the trailer deck to gain height. Get a lift gate, lifting sucks.


----------



## dogdad (Nov 6, 2006)

I have one of these . It's been a work horse and fits thru gates with http://www.asvi.com/rc30_main.cfm


----------



## Andy1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

What about loading them onto a trailer?

A cheap F250. a used car-hauler style trailer, and a used skidsteer with forks. Get a flatbed trailer, where the logs can be rolled off.

Trailer-$1000, F-250-$5000, Skidsteer-$14,000. $20K investment. Add $10K if you want a newer truck. 


Get a wood deck and reinforce it with another layer of 2x8's and it'll take some serious abuse.

Loaded right, 15K lbs is not a problem, as long as the driver is intelligent.

Andy


----------



## drmiller100 (Nov 28, 2006)

my skid steer happily lifts over the sides of a full sized 10 wheeler dump truck. i'm a little confused by the guy who said they won't lift very high. Standard is 10 feet or so.

teh TRICK setup is an old farm truck. Early 70's to mid 80's. Priced from 2,000 bucks to 5,000 bucks. 16 foot dump bed.
then you get a 10k car hauler trailer, and an older skidsteer with grapple bucket.


----------



## TackleTree (Nov 28, 2006)

It will take more time but consider this as an option: To ensure the lower layer of logs gets placed as efficiently as possible, open rear doors of truck bed, load logs long ways. Once satisfied with the placement, close doors, dump from side.


----------



## Totally Stumped (Nov 29, 2006)

Personally, I prefer a Juan...and a Carlos, a Jose and another Jose. They all go through a 36" gate, leave no ruts and can load just about anything. Gotta love that border policy. 

Haven't found a machine, yet, that can go where these guys go and carry what they carry. Tracks tear up turf, wheels make ruts and there is no such thing as a standard size backyard gate.


----------



## Joe Dig (Nov 29, 2006)

We have a mid sized Backhoe with a thumb on it and a Four and one Bucket in the front with forks. This machine is about the same with as a Skid Steer or ASV. We get all the wood to the driveway and used the hoe and thumb to load the truck nice and gently. Also the machine can do many other jobs like Drainage ETC.


----------



## jazak (Nov 30, 2006)

drmiller100 said:


> my skid steer happily lifts over the sides of a full sized 10 wheeler dump truck. i'm a little confused by the guy who said they won't lift very high. Standard is 10 feet or so.
> 
> 
> John464 was talking about the mini skid steers. Also your skid steer maybe able to lift it 10'; BUT IT CAN NOT LIFT 10' OVER THE BED AND THEN LAY THE LOGS DOWN GENTLY LIKE YOU CAN WITH A KNUCKLEBOOM OR CRANE. ONCE YOU LIFT WITH A SKID YOU HAVE TO JUST DROP IT IN THE BED. THIS I KNOW AS I HAVE OPERATED SEVERAL DIFFERENT SKID STEERS. The abuse the bed would get from constantly dropping logs in the back with weaken the bed severaly over time. Not to mention if John464 went with a NEW skid steer if he added say $10-15K ontop of that he could go out and buy a very nice used crane which in this line of work especailly out here in NJ is a much better piece of equipment to have + you can rent it out which LOTS of tree companies that I know do and they make big $$$$.


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 5, 2006)

i would say the posi track rc 30 i your best bet. it lifts nice size logs , and if you add a implex graple on it you could easly load logs from the back of the truck and stack them high. i am actully looking to buy a rc30 now for backyard takedowns . being that i cant get my asv 4500 in any back yards, but still that machine weighs a little over 10'000 with the bucket empty and i can ride rite across a lawn and as long as i make no serious turns the grass looks never touched...the rc30 only weighs 3600 lbs. and has a ground psi of 3.6 lbs per suare inch witch is equal to the average human walking acorss a lawn. not to mention the comapny provides a green track assembly for operation on golf courses and such witch is extreamly turf friendly but nooo traction what so ever..and the rc30 new only cost around 20'000 off the show room floor. ive seen demo units with 20 or 30 hours at auction go for 10 to 12 grand ..just some thoughts


----------



## Freakingstang (Dec 5, 2006)

got your skisteer problem fixed right here. used to build them...pretty sweet units and the capability to do anything with them...


















Tons more and other models. I think this is the only loader.....121" lift height at 41GPM.....

http://www.raycomfg.com/c87lsolo.htm


----------

